# moving shed -- suggestions



## Allthunbs (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi All:

I have a shed about 10'x12' that is sitting on the ground. It has a reasonablyl solid floor but I've not been able to look underneath yet. I have to turn it 90 degrees and them move it about 50 feet. I was figuring I'd use some 1" gas pipe as rollers and 2x4 & 2x6 to support the shed and act as "rails." However, before I go and reinvent the wheel, I figured I'd better get some input.

Allthunbs


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You will be astonished at how well you can move a shed like this with only two heavy duty hand trucks (dollies) with pneumatic tires.
One under each end, push down, and start jockeying.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I used old fence posts as rollers
Tied it to my bumper hitch & away it went


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

2x4 and 2x6 is good idea. The larger the pipes the better it will work. 1" might be a bit small. It will dig into any weak spots or grooves and get stuck.

You might even be able to drag it with a vehicle if you put it up on a couple of 2x6 as skids.


----------



## Greg24k (Mar 19, 2009)

Use 4" PVC plumbing pipe...you can walk this shed in to the next town and not break a sweat. :thumbsup:


----------



## PunkyPoo (May 9, 2009)

We always just attached ours to the back of the tractor and pulled it. But I like the idea of the 4" PVC pipe.


----------



## Allthunbs (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks to you all for the suggestions.

When I finally jacked up the shed, I had two beams running the length of the shed but they had sat in sand on top of a sheet of plastic for years and the result was beams that started out 6x6 ended up 3x6 - sort of. There was not enough left of them to be able to run on rollers.

The original idea was to turn the shed 90 degrees and push it 20'. That didn't happen. I took two 2x12s and put them under the existing beams. then i took multiple 2x3s and 2x4s and ran them under the 2x12s. Between the 2x12s and the 2x3s (and 2x4s) I put 4 small rollers of 2" pipe on each side. On the first shove it moved about 6" and that was it. Eventually we jacked up the bottom rails some 2" and that helped. It was more the four neighbours that answered the call for help.

The moral of the story, never undertake a project without having a fall back plan (the neighbours.)

Allthunbs


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Pics*

It sure would be nice if you had some pics of the move and crew. Dorf Dude...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

That's why I used my 4wd SUV :laughing:


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

fence posts would be better rollers than the small 2" pipe. Bigger is better in this situation. jack it up and try again. Maybe get a skid loader to help out with the grunt work. Might have to bolt a plank (bridge plank preferably)or two across one end to push on,as a bumper of sorts. set the shed ON the planks when you get it there,,they are cresote treated and will last a long time in ground contact. otherwise get treated for ground contact new wood and attach. lots of sheds are shorter than built height due to rotting. thats why it shoud be supported on concrete blocks so constant moisture doesnt rot support!!


----------



## Allthunbs (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. 
I'll have to move it again soon, so here's hoping. However, the PVC suggestion sounds good but the only PVC stuff that I've got is the thin-walled and I can crush that by standing on it so I figured it would never hold up to the weight of the shed. This shed is 10'x12' with a 1 1/2" thick floor and a full 7' interior height. It even had electricity. Would the PVC be able to handle this weight?

At the moment it's on four concrete blocks but I don't know how long that's going to last before one of the beams starts to give out. I'll have to figure out a more permanent solution.

The fence post idea is not bad except here, everyone goes into the forest and splits out some rails and posts and away they go. I'm the only local (sort of) that doesn't have some sort of forest lot nearby.

Looking forward to other suggestions.

Allthunbs


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

No-one with 4wd?
I tied a rope around mine & pullled it/pushed it where I wanted it (once)
I wasn't worried about the grass at the time
But the shed has to be pretty solid
Another time I did use fence posts


----------



## Allthunbs (Apr 27, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> No-one with 4wd?
> I tied a rope around mine & pullled it/pushed it where I wanted it (once)
> I wasn't worried about the grass at the time
> But the shed has to be pretty solid
> Another time I did use fence posts


Lots, except with five guys pushing, we almost flattened it. I didn't say the shed was well built, only big (and heavy.) :yes:

Allthunbs


----------

